# ah finally nissan heads that know wat they are talking about! Im in need of wisdom!



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my First post on this website, and id like to start out by saying iv been all over the internet and read many threads. This website seems to have alot of very knowledgeable people that really know wat they are talking about when they post replys to threads. So if you could shine some wisdom onto my situation it would be greatly appreciated!

down to business;
i own a 95 240 that i bought as a project that someone else started and ran out of money about half way to having it running. It was a non se model, auto., with a manual trans conversion and an sr swap. the previous owner had never heard the engine run and far as i know didnt really do much prep work to the engine before the install ie; gaskets, seals...etc. it was pretty close to being turn key minus an ignitor, maf, fmic piping and some of things.. which was my first order of business because i wanted to know if the engine even ran. 

finally it was ready to start, first time i started it, she fired right up sounded good no valvetrain noise, pecks or anything unusual at first. ( keep in mind the fluids and everything had all been changed prior to first start up) then about the third start (engine already up to temp) i reved it to about 3500 to 4000 rpms and as the rpms fell back to idle i start hearing a knock.....i gave it about 15 seconds to idle (turbo car) then shut it down.. let it sit for about 2 hours then started it again and it knocks all the time.. 

iv heard the timing chain guides can cause this and from my expierience it sounds like it could have a spun bearing. 

iv looked at the oil pan which has no dents or major dings, and drained the oil looking for any metal shavings or anything of that nature. i havnt really messed with it since and this is where you come in???

and im probably still leaving out tons of usefull info so let me know
im a nissan :newbie:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think that your bearing theory may be right. If the engine has been sitting for a long time an oilway may have had loose material in it that has shifted and caused an oil feed problem. I'm afraid that it probably means a bit of work to find the problem. Best of luck with it.


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

can anyone give me a good step by step on bearing replacement then? 

i bought a set of stock size acl race bearings (rod and main) and acl thrust washers, and i bought a new front and rear main seal and front timing cover gaskets. and while i have it apart im probably going to replace water pump and oil pump for good measure.. just unsure about specs and the exact process for this engine (my first sr20)  if i can get a good step by step i wont forget anything and hopefully get this money pit of mine running and start having some fun with it..


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello, im also new to this forum but before you get your heart set on the bearing i would take a look at your headers. You may have blown a gasket.


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

wat does a header gasket have to do with knock?...by all means someone correct me if im wrong but i dont see the connetion?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tell me, is it a deep knock or a high pitch knock?
also, while its running, disconnect each coil pack - one at a time - until you hear it go away. that will tell you which one is knocking. make sure you reconnect each coil pack after you disconnect it, lol. also, smell the oil - does it smell like gas? is it super thin, like water?


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds more like a deep knock, iv already started to pull the engine so i cant start it but, good idea about the coilpack i didnt even think about that.. and far as i recall the oil didnt smell like gas or anything? why? and it still looked like it had decent consistancy..

sounds just like this...not noticable at idle but with alittle gas it startes knocking...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i ask because if the oil gets thinned out and smells like fuel, it could be too thin to create the oil barrier you need for the bearings. that happened to my altima engine when i wired the cobra maf incorrectly. thought i had a blown engine, but it was just water-thin oil. 
a deep knock is indicative of a main bearing thats bad. a high pitch knock is indicative of a rod. a knock that goes away when the coil pack is disconnected is usually a broken piston skirt.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After listening to the video, it doesn't sound like a rod/main bearing sound. A bad rod/main bearing will have a loud metallic knocking sound at idle. I didn't hear any knocking at idle.

To me it sounds like a rattle in the timing chain assembly.


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

well wats the best way for determining if its the timing chain assembly? and i will try getting a fresh oil change in it and getting a actual video of my engine running...thanks for the maf tip.. ill double check my wiring on the maf as well..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally the major problem with the timing chain assembly is worn out chain guides. To determine that, you'll need to do a visual check of the guides.


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

update; changed oil, still does it old oil had no fuel smell...tommorow im pulling the engine and taking a closer look at the bottom end... still need advice on the do's and the dont's i dunno just know theres alot of expierience here and i learn better from a person that reading it in a book..haha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when you changed the oil, was the oil plug all hairy?


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

hairy? no it looked normall and the oil was still a kinda purple (royal purple) didnt appear to be broken down at all....


----------

